# 3 day old looks like he might have something wrong with him.



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

One of my girls just had an accidental litter and one of the babies looks like he has an issue. Can anyone tell me if it is a serious thing? Here's a few pics of him. One with a sibling to compare.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, one pup is usually lost in every first litter. You just have to wait and see. 

Take a damp q tip and try to motivate him to make waste. He has a milk band so that's fine. I'm going to check my old pics and see if I saw similar bellies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

ok i can try that. I thought it was maybe poo back upI have been checking each one daily.


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

Nothing came out. Hopefully he will be ok.


----------

